# Old Cameras



## mach 0.0013137

Just thought I`d post some photo`s of a few of my collection for anyone who is interested...

First off this well worn old lady..

*Leica II (Model D) 1932*










The Elmar lens is a later chrome version, the original would have been nickel plated as per the rest of the cameras plating.

There are indications that it may have been converted from an earlier Leica 1(Model A) which was first made in 1925 (see photo below)










(Photo nicked from the net)

For many years Leitz offered a service whereby a customer could send their camera to the works and have it upgraded to incorporate (where possible) the latest developments.

The Leica II`s back...

[attachmentid=5953]

Note the circular plate which I`ve not seen on other Leica II`s, it`s associated with the screw in the film plate (shown below) which AFAIK adusts the position of the film focusing distance. (if any Leica experts know otherwise please feel free to correct me).

[attachmentid=5955]

On close inspection inside the camera there is a small screw hole near the the lens exactly where the `J` shaped metal `Infinity` stop shown in the photo of the Leica I would have been, also the camera apperas to have been recovered early on.

BTW the strap lugs are not original to the Model `D` again they could have been a Leitz upgrade.

Typical early Leica II shutter cover known as the "Lavatory seat", on later models it had a more angular shape.

[attachmentid=5954]

Athough it is over 70 years old and has obviously been well used, it is still capable of taking decent photo`s, when I did use it last about 3 years ago with a Russian Jupiter-11 35mm lens it gave better photo`s then a modern Â£150 Canon Autofocus compact I used to own









[attachmentid=5956]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

These complete the trio of my pre WWII Leica`s...

This one is nearly mint and is mechanically like new with a silky action of all the controls which is hard to believe for a 72 year old camera, it looks and feels more like it`s one year old and even then one thats hardly been used.

*Leica III (Model F) 1934*

[attachmentid=5957]

This isn`t in as nice condition as the `F` but is still very good for a 69 year old.

*Leica Standard (Model E) 1937*

[attachmentid=5958]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Now from the 1950`s...

*Leica IIIF `Black Dial` 1952*

[attachmentid=5963]

*Leica IIF `Red Dial` 1956*

[attachmentid=5960]

This like the 1934 Leica III above in nearly mint condition.

*Leica If `Red Dial` 1955*

[attachmentid=5959]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

A couple `M`s...

*Leica M2 1960*

[attachmentid=5968]

*Leica M4 1970 plus lenses*

[attachmentid=5972]


----------



## bowie

I enjoyd that post Mach, you have a very nice collection,i have only one old one my dad's it use's 120 film,

will have to dig it out and post a picture to see if you can tell enything about it,

cheers bowie.


----------



## chris l

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A couple `M`s...
> 
> *Leica M2 1960*
> 
> [attachmentid=5968]


I love the M2; the best camera that I ever used - the brightlines cover the three best lengths for a Leica, IMHO, 35/50/90.

God bless digital, if only because it's brought down the costs of some cracking film cameras!

I mean, a Contax for Â£35?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Thanks guys, Bowie post the photo, I have a copy of `McKeown`s Price Guide` which has details of over 25000 cameras with 6000 photo`s so might be able to help









Nice one Chris, looks like a 137, I`d like to get a RTS sometime but finding a good working one can be difficult so might consider an S2 instead









Anyway here`s a few examples of classic Zeiss.....

starting with the king
















* Contarex, 1959, Zeiss Ikon AG Stuttgart*

[attachmentid=5983]

Now two grandadies of SLR`s....

*Contax FM, 1958, VEB Kinowerk Dresden*

[attachmentid=5980]

*Hexacon (Contax D), 1952 VEB Zeiss-Ikon Dresdon*

[attachmentid=5981]

These Contax SLR`s were the first with fixed roof prism finders which made them popular with photographers.

During the 1950`s there was a long legal battle over who had the rights to the Zeiss name including Contax between Dresdon which was the original home of Zeiss and Stuttgart which had been a satalite factory before the war, eventually Dresdon was not allowed to use the names in the west.

Whilest this was going on products sold in the West particularly America often had all referances to Zeiss literally ground off by the local Customs service (note the scratches on the front housing in the photo below) and as in the case of this camera had a `Hexacon` plate stuck over the original Contax logo.

They were also stamped with " Made in USSR Occupied Germany" or similar on the camera body.

[attachmentid=5982]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Whilest this was going on products sold in the West particularly America often had all referances to Zeiss literally ground off by the local Customs service


sorry this should have read....

"Whilest this was going on products from Dresden sold in the West particularly America had all referances to Zeiss literally ground off by the local Customs service"


----------



## mach 0.0013137

A couple more from East Germany









*Praktiflex 1, VEB Kamerawerkstaten, Dresden-Niedersedlitz @1948*

[attachmentid=5988]

*Praktina FX, Kamera-Werke, Dresden-Niedersedlitz @ 1954*

[attachmentid=5989]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Todays offering....

*Exakta Varex IIa, 1956, Ihagee Kamerawerk Dresden GDR*

[attachmentid=5994]


----------



## hippo

Hi guys I don't suppose any of you would be interested in an old Nikkormat EL I have lying around gathering dust would you?


----------



## jasonm

Is it me or do they all look exactly the same as each other.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Is it me or do they all look exactly the same as each other.....


----------



## hippo

jasonm said:


> Is it me or do they all look exactly the same as each other.....


Tut tut







Know what you mean though!!!!!!!!! My heart belongs to the Canon EOS 1DS Mk2 I'm afraid!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Don`t worry I`m going to take the hint and give up on this thread in a couple of days


----------



## hippo

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Don`t worry I`m going to take the hint and give up on this thread in a couple of days


No it's ok I quite like the old camera, don't understand them, I do so much action photography I need fast and modern I'm afraid, still like looking at the old stuff though, and as a "pro" I feel I should know more about them!!!!


----------



## jasonm

Dont take any notice of me Mac! ( not that you would







)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Dont take any notice of me Mac! ( not that you would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Too right, it was just a ploy to make you feel guilty


----------



## pg tips

I still love the AE1 programme that my dad gave me that I gave to my mum! I get it back every now and then for a play, still love the "feel" of it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> I still love the AE1 programme that my dad gave me that I gave to my mum! I get it back every now and then for a play, still love the "feel" of it.


I`ve got a photo somewhere of a AE-1 prototype which I must dig out, I think you might find it interesting


----------



## jasonm

O yes Mac......Thrilling, cant wait


----------



## hippo

pg tips said:


> I still love the AE1 programme that my dad gave me that I gave to my mum! I get it back every now and then for a play, still love the "feel" of it.


Now those I remember lovely solid things, I like heavy cameras, always have, first camera I ever used was my Dad's old Nikon. Try lifting that when you're 3!!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> O yes Mac......Thrilling, cant wait


Actually for reasons I won`t go into it is a bit of an eye opener


----------



## hippo

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> O yes Mac......Thrilling, cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually for reasons I won`t go into it is a bit of an eye opener
Click to expand...

OK now you've got me wondering


----------



## jasonm

Has it got blades around the eyepiece thingy then?


----------



## hippo

jasonm said:


> Has it got blades around the eyepiece thingy then?


Harsh


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Has it got blades around the eyepiece thingy then?


You`re a sick man Jase









The intersting thing (well to me at least) was the size of the protoype`s electronic controller....

[attachmentid=5996]

[attachmentid=5997]

(photo & text taken from `Canon Compendium` by Bob Shell)


----------



## hippo

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has it got blades around the eyepiece thingy then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You`re a sick man Jase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intersting thing (well to me at least) was the size of the protoype`s electronic controller....
> 
> [attachmentid=5996]
> 
> [attachmentid=5997]
> 
> (photo & text taken from `Canon Compendium` by Bob Shell)
Click to expand...

now that would be a heavey camera!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Now for some Leica copies starting with this well made beauty...

*Nicca IIIs circa1954, fitted with a Nikkor SC F1.4/5cm*

[attachmentid=5998]

[attachmentid=5999]

Oh and Jason, don`t start











jasonm said:


> Is it me or do they all look exactly the same as each other.....


----------



## jasonm

Moi?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

hippo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has it got blades around the eyepiece thingy then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You`re a sick man Jase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intersting thing (well to me at least) was the size of the protoype`s electronic controller....
> 
> [attachmentid=5996]
> 
> [attachmentid=5997]
> 
> (photo & text taken from `Canon Compendium` by Bob Shell)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now that would be a heavy camera!!!!!
Click to expand...

A mere light weight









[attachmentid=6000]


----------



## hippo

Oh my God, it's bad enough carrying around the equipment I have at the mo!!!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Now for some Leica copies


After the Japanese here`s some from Russia....

*FED 1(f) *

[attachmentid=6002]

*ФЕД, Завод им.ФЕДзержинского* (Manufactured in the Factory of *F*elix *E*dmunovich *D*zerzhinski)

with *юпитер-3* (Jupiter-3) F1.5/5cm.

[attachmentid=6003]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

An early version....

*FED 1 `b` * with Fed F3.5/50mm c1937

[attachmentid=6007]

*ФЕД Трудкоммуна нквд-усср им.федзержинского харьков*

(FED Work Commune NKVD-UkSSR Felix Edmunovich Dzerzhinski) c1953

[attachmentid=6008]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Last of the Leica (near) clones...

*ЗОРКИЙ , индустар-22*, Zorki 1c with Industar-22 f3.5/50mm, circa 1953

*Krasnogorskий механически заводa*, Krasnogorsk Mechanical Plant.

[attachmentid=6009]


----------



## chris l

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Last of the Leica (near) clones...
> 
> *ЗОРКИЙ , индустар-22*, Zorki 1c with Industar-22 f3.5/50mm, circa 1953
> 
> *Krasnogorskий механически заводa*, Krasnogorsk Mechanical Plant.
> 
> [attachmentid=6009]


Mac,

you're not alone; a nice pair of Cyrillic ikons...

The one on the left has been recovered in leather and is one of my favourite walking cameras. I'll match it's picture quality over any digital camera.



Have a good weekend all.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris l said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last of the Leica (near) clones...
> 
> *ЗОРКИЙ , индустар-22*, Zorki 1c with Industar-22 f3.5/50mm, circa 1953
> 
> *Krasnogorskий механически заводa*, Krasnogorsk Mechanical Plant.
> 
> [attachmentid=6009]
> 
> 
> 
> Mac,
> 
> you're not alone; a nice pair of Cyrillic ikons...
> 
> The one on the left has been recovered in leather and is one of my favourite walking cameras. I'll match it's picture quality over any digital camera.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend all.
Click to expand...

Unless I`m mistaken a Moskva-5 (produced 1956-60) and either a Moskva-2 (1947-56) or Moskva-4 dual format 6x9/6x6 (1956-58) very,very nice


----------



## chris l




----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris l said:


> Unless I`m mistaken a Moskva-5 (produced 1956-60) and either a Moskva-2 (1947-56) or Moskva-4 dual format 6x9/6x6 (1956-58) very,very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D*mn, Mac, you're good! A 5 & a 2 they are.
> 
> And this, for rainy days?
Click to expand...

Nikonos IVa, first produced 1980









I did consider adding one to my collection one time or even the magnificent Nikonos RS....










So what if I don`t dive or can`t even swim


----------



## johnbaz

hey up mac

some of my cameras, mostly pentax


















mostly from t'carboots









regards, john.


----------



## JoT

Mac thanks for posting the pictures ..... love the Contarex


----------



## mach 0.0013137

johnbaz said:


> hey up mac
> 
> some of my cameras, mostly pentax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mostly from t'carboots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards, john.


Tricky but possibly....

Back row l-r;- Super A(?)early `80`s, S1a early `60`s, a couple of ME/ME Supers circa 1977/80, K1000 1977 -1990`s, MV-1 c1980.

Middle row;- Canon AE/AT-1 c1976, Olympus OM-10 1978-,

Front row;- I haven`t a clue


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JoT said:


> Mac thanks for posting the pictures ..... love the Contarex


Thanks John, the Contarex is a wonderful example of Zeiss engineering, Ivor Matanle in his book `Collecting and Using Classic SLR`s`said of the Contarex .....

*" There is no denying, even among those who are Contarex enthusiasts, that any Contarex, particularly any of the early models, is a brute of a camera. It is not just the weight, which is considerable, but the apparent size and clumsiness of the design which alienates many who might be it`s friends. *

And yet....

There is really no quality among SLRs to match that of the Contarex. If you buy just one SLR to admire, stroke, hold in front of the fire on a winter`s evening and never load with film, it should be a Contarex Cyclops (in Britain) or Bullseye (in the land of the free). The perfection of the engineering is breathtaking."


----------



## JoT

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *"If you buy just one SLR to admire, stroke, hold in front of the fire on a winter`s evening and never load with film, it should be a Contarex Cyclops ....." *

















I thought it was only watches that invoked such feelings


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"If you buy just one SLR to admire, stroke, hold in front of the fire on a winter`s evening and never load with film, it should be a Contarex Cyclops ....." *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was only watches that invoked such feelings
Click to expand...

Have you ever held a Contarex?


----------



## JoT

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"If you buy just one SLR to admire, stroke, hold in front of the fire on a winter`s evening and never load with film, it should be a Contarex Cyclops ....." *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was only watches that invoked such feelings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever held a Contarex?
Click to expand...

No ....only an ex's c .... OK I won't go there


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"If you buy just one SLR to admire, stroke, hold in front of the fire on a winter`s evening and never load with film, it should be a Contarex Cyclops ....." *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was only watches that invoked such feelings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever held a Contarex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No ....only an ex's c .... OK I won't go there
Click to expand...

Well obviously not any longer you won`t


----------



## chris l

[quote

Have you ever held a Contarex?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris l said:


> Have you ever held a Contarex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've lightly lubed a Krause.... does that count?
Click to expand...

Doubtful


----------



## makky

mach 0.0013137 said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever held a Contarex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've lightly lubed a Krause.... does that count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtful
Click to expand...

I like to hold a big one in my hands and shoot off 5 times a second


----------



## mach 0.0013137

makky said:


> I like to hold a big one in my hands and shoot off 5 times a second


Strange that you should show your F5 (superb camera BTW) as I was just about to start posting some photos of it`s Granddad and various old relatives









*Nikon F Photomic FTN c1968 with Nikkor-SC F1.4/50mm*

[attachmentid=6015]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

A slightly more modern version....

*Nikon F (Model II) c1972 with Nikkor-HC F2/50mm*

[attachmentid=6016]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Another classic heavyweight from Nippon Kogaku Inc









*Nikkormat FT2 c1975/78 with Nikkor F2/50mm*

[attachmentid=6017]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

An earlier version....

*Nikkormat FTn (Model 1), 1967-early `70`s, with Nikkor-H F2/50mm*

[attachmentid=6018]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Something a bit different that came out before the Nikkormat

*Nikkorex F (Model1) c1962 with Nikkor-H F2/50mm*

[attachmentid=6021]

It has Nikon`s logo on the back....

[attachmentid=6022]

However it wasn`t made by them, the Nikkorex was meant as a stop gap while Nikon worked on the camera that would become the Nikkormat and was actually made by Mamiya based on their `Prismat NP`which had an Exakta mount and was fitted with a Canon OM F1.9 50mm lens (the Nikkorex F had the standard Nikon F mount)










(Photo nicked from the net)

Also it appears that when Nikon discontinued the Nikkorex F, Ricoh bought the production line from Mamiya. Ricoh wanted to break into the SLR market but their own plant was not yet ready, their version still using the Nikon F mount was called the Singlex, they also supplied it to Sears Roebuck as the Sears SL-II.










(Photo nicked from the net)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

In 1959, the same year the Nikon F came out, Canon who had been making high quality Leica based rangefinder cameras since 1933 produced their first SLR, the Canonflex.

*Canonflex with Super-Canomatic-R F1.8/50mm, 1959*

[attachmentid=6025]

*"Although the Canonflex was a very good match for the Nikon F, it`s half-hearted promotion by it`s U.S. distributer at the time left the field wide open to the Nikon. The Nikon F has since become a legend, but the Canonflex, an equally superb camera , is forgotten."*

(`Canon Compendium` by Bob Shell)


----------



## chris l

I picked up a Nikkorex last winter at Cheddar car boot sale; great morning - I found the camera, a TC-201 converter and a '60's Q-Nikkor 135 all within 15 minutes and for less than Â£30!

My favourite of all time, which has been with me for twenty years, all over the world and home again.

It's Tessar lens has only four elements, a design from about 1860, but used with a UV filter the results are excellent.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*Â£30!!!,*
















I saw one dealer 10 years ago advertise one for Â£595









Bootiful Rollie Chris 









Anyway here`s some more photo`s of the Canonflex...

Unlike most cameras it has a bottom mounted trigger winding lever which is faster to use then the more usual top mounted type.

Shown here in it`s folded position.

[attachmentid=6026]

And here `ready for action`note also the Canonflex`s clip-on selenium meter.

[attachmentid=6027]

And a close up of the meter....

[attachmentid=6028]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

My other Canon SLR...

*Canon Pellix, 1965 with Canon FL F1.8/50mm*

[attachmentid=6029]

The interesting thing about this camera is that it has a fixed `Pellicle` mirror which allows light through to the film, this would cut down on vibration associated with a normal mirror but does cut down on the amount of light reaching the film so it usually came with a F1.4 lens as standard.


----------



## chris l

chris l said:


> I picked up a Nikkorex last winter at Cheddar car boot sale; great morning - I found the camera, a TC-201 converter and a '60's Q-Nikkor 135 all within 15 minutes and for less than Â£30!


The camera was Â£18, the 201 Â£2 (!) and the 135 a tenner.

I love Cheddar on a cold wet February morning when no-one's got any cash!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris l said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a Nikkorex last winter at Cheddar car boot sale; great morning - I found the camera, a TC-201 converter and a '60's Q-Nikkor 135 all within 15 minutes and for less than Â£30!
> 
> 
> 
> The camera was Â£18, the 201 Â£2 (!) and the 135 a tenner.
> 
> I love Cheddar on a cold wet February morning when no-one's got any cash!
Click to expand...

You`re just trying to upset me now









OK last one of the day, my one and only Pentax...

*Asahi Pentax S1a @1963 with Super Takumer F2/55mm*

[attachmentid=6030]


----------



## chris l




----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris l said:


> OK last one of the day, my one and only Pentax...
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're talking - 42mm - proper cameras...
> 
> I have a large dark one...
> 
> 
> 
> Goodnight.
Click to expand...

Arr, the Memotron









OK next time it`ll be the 42`s


----------



## makky

Blimey, Mac, looks like you've got as many cameras as you have watches.

The Nikon F is my favourite all-time camera. Not as elegant as a Leica or Contarex maybe, but brutish, robust and very reliable










Mine still gets a few rolls of film put through it every year. Shold get a couple of Pre-AI lenses for it I suppose - they look much more in keeping with it.

When I get time I'll post some pics of my Canon GIII QL. It has the most beautifully over-engineered film loading system I've ever come across.

The early Canons are definitely NOT forgotten. The Ftb, and of course the original F1.

Hope we get to see some Spotmatics here soon.


----------



## Boxbrownie

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Todays offering....
> 
> *Exakta Varex IIa, 1956, Ihagee Kamerawerk Dresden GDR*
> 
> [attachmentid=5994]


When I first started work this is the camera I was taught how to copy artwork/layouts/slides with......great working camera.

Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie

Took a quick snap of some of my Nikons as the cleaning lady wanted to clean the display cabinet today, so here they are before I put them all back


















All of these are mint.....but got plenty more upstairs tucked away....shame really I never use them now or probably never will but they remind me of my first days on the press.....my schoolboy dream job!

Digital is so much less smelly









Best regards David


----------



## chris l

makky said:


> Hope we get to see some Spotmatics here soon.


No sooner said than done....

One of my favourite working cameras, I must have taken tens of thousands of pictures with a Spotmatic...

Found this at a Cornish car boot sale this summer, Mac, everything is cased and in a Billingham, and the seller threw in a Ensign Selfix 15 on with a Ross Xpres...which my Father promptly grabbed, saying that it was far too good for me!



Also came with a curious Takumar UV filter, curved in shape; apparently it predated anti-reflectant coatings for filters and an American gentleman valued it a great deal. God bless 'im.


----------



## makky

Boxbrownie said:


> Took a quick snap of some of my Nikons as the cleaning lady wanted to clean the display cabinet today, so here they are before I put them all back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these are mint.....but got plenty more upstairs tucked away....shame really I never use them now or probably never will but they remind me of my first days on the press.....my schoolboy dream job!
> 
> Digital is so much less smelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards David


Isn't that an EL2 at the front. That was a really well designed camera. Much more elegant than it's successor, the FE. You should have an F2 in that cabinet as well.

Chris, It's great to see your Spotmatic. An aboslute classic.

Now all we need is a Minolta XM, an Olympus OM1, and please... Contax RTS - Anyone ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Great collection of Nikons David, I would have liked to get an EL or EL-2 but never got round to it, I did have a FE which I really liked and bought a brand new FM-2 which I never used, just fondled it occasionally, very sad









Chris, nice catch









I used to own more Pentax`s including a Spotmatic, K1000, MX and the tiny Auto-110, I would really liked to have got an Asahiflex probably a 11B as well but they were big bucks and extremely difficult to find.









Haven`t had time to take any photo`s today so here`s a few I took last year some of cameras I no longer own.

Starting with this magnificent beast...

*Canon EF with FD F1.8/50mm,1973-76 *

[attachmentid=6031]

[attachmentid=6034]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Now for a couple of Germany`s finest









*Leicaflex SL` Olympic-72` with Summicron-R F2/50mm*

[attachmentid=6036]

*Leica R6 with Leitz Vario Elmar-R F3.535-70mm c1987*

[attachmentid=6035]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Last one of the day, I still own this, no one wanted to buy it









*Zeiss Icarex 35CS with Carl Zeiss Color-Pantor F2/50mm c1969*

[attachmentid=6037]


----------



## chris l

Leica R6 with Leitz Vario Elmar-R F3.535-70mm c1987

That's beautiful...everything just right and German glass...

I'm drooling.


----------



## Boxbrownie

makky said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that an EL2 at the front. That was a really well designed camera. Much more elegant than it's successor, the FE. You should have an F2 in that cabinet as well.
Click to expand...

It is an EL2 indeed, and a very useful camera way ahead of most when it first came out, the F2 I was never really into.......I skipped straight from the F1/Nikkormat to the F3 then F4 and F5.....but the real gem in the collection is the Nikkormat FS which is in new condition, quite a rare version having no meter and never being very popular at the time, its amazing what pops up on the bay when your not looking









Best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris l said:


> Leica R6 with Leitz Vario Elmar-R F3.535-70mm c1987
> 
> That's beautiful...everything just right and German glass...
> 
> I'm drooling.


It was, far to0 good to leave on a shelf gathering dust so I sold it last year to Alex with the Leicaflex SL plus this...

[attachmentid=6038]

The money went on this beauty









*Buran Chronograph, Valjoux cal7750 25 Jewels*












Boxbrownie said:


> but the real gem in the collection is the Nikkormat FS which is in new condition, quite a rare version having no meter and never being very popular at the time, its amazing what pops up on the bay when your not looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards David


An FS!! I`m green with envy, I tried for years to get one, but they rarely came on the market and always for crazy money


----------



## hippo

This is the oldest camera I own, bit of a poor offering I'm afraid!!!










Also not the best pic!!!!


----------



## Boxbrownie

hippo said:


> This is the oldest camera I own, bit of a poor offering I'm afraid!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not the best pic!!!!


Not much wrong with that camera Hip....although it is not the UK version....but it makes it a little more interesting 

Oh yeah........get a NIKON cap









Best regards David


----------



## hippo

Yeah sorry about the cap!!!! I think I'm gonna get rid of the old thing bless it!!! Need the funds.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Boxbrownie said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the oldest camera I own, bit of a poor offering I'm afraid!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not the best pic!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Not much wrong with that camera Hip....although it is not the UK version....but it makes it a little more interesting
> 
> Oh yeah........get a NIKON cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards David
Click to expand...

As David said nowt wrong with it, being a Nikomat makes it especially interesting in my book









Now if you could just hang on to it until the new year when (hoepfully) i`ll have some spare cash


----------



## hippo

For it to go to a good home I can indeed. Its not in perfect condition, the winder is missing the plactic and the re is a small dent to the hot shoe, nothing too bad though.

Bless the old girl, I took my first phot ever on her when I was 3!!!!!!!



hippo said:


> For it to go to a good home I can indeed. Its not in perfect condition, the winder is missing the plactic and the re is a small dent to the hot shoe, nothing too bad though.
> 
> Bless the old girl, I took my first phot ever on her when I was 3!!!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

As promised some `42`s









Starting with a camera from the first range to use the mount...

*Contax FM, with Carl Zeiss Jena Tessar F2.8/50mm VEB Kinowerk Dresden 1958*

[attachmentid=6043]

Ok I know I`ve posted a photo of this camera earlier but I don`t care and anyway it`s a different view


----------



## Bladerunner

Mach, dare I ask how many cameras you have!









Was Contax anything to do with Pentacon by the way?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Bladerunner said:


> Mach, dare I ask how many cameras you have!


About 120+











> Was Contax anything to do with Pentacon by the way?


As I mentioned earlier...



mach 0.0013137 said:


> During the 1950`s there was a long legal battle over who had the rights to the Zeiss name including Contax between Dresdon which was the original home of Zeiss and Stuttgart which had been a satalite factory before the war, eventually Dresdon was not allowed to use the names in the west.
> 
> Whilest this was going on products sold in the West particularly America often had all referances to Zeiss literally ground off by the local Customs service (note the scratches on the front housing in the photo below) and as in the case of this camera had a `Hexacon` plate stuck over the original Contax logo.


Actually it appears that only the US Customs defaced the camera also various names other then Hexacon were used including Astraflex & ConSol, these names were used by various American importers.

After they lost the right to use any reference to Zeiss on products sold in the West VEB Kinowerk used the name Pentacon ( from PENTAprismCONTax) instead, however it continued to use the Contax name for the camera when sold in the Communist East.










(photo nicked from Ebay)


----------



## Bladerunner

120,
















But then again you get a lot of enjoyment out of them









Good for you









Thanks for that; that is interesting I never knew that


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Bladerunner said:


> 120,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again you get a lot of enjoyment out of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that; that is interesting I never knew that


You`re welcome, there is a very interesting book on the subject called `The Contax S Camera Family` by Peter Dechert which is well worth anyone interested in the subject looking out for









Any way on to other cameras using the same M42 screw fit mount, naturally one has to go next to the products of VEB Kamera Werkstatten which first produced the Prakitflex mentioned earlier

see here...



mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Praktiflex 1 with Carl Zeiss Tessar F3.5/50mm @1948, VEB Kamerawerkstaten, Dresden-Niedersedlitz *


The Prakitflex (when it was first made in 1938 the third 35mm SLR to be produced) actually used a 40mm srew thread mount at first but later changed over to the Contax`s 42mm as used in this camera...

*Praktica FX-2 with C.Z. Tessar F2.8mm, 1954, VEB Kamera-Werke Dresdon Neidersedlitz.*

[attachmentid=6045]

This shows the flip up waist-level finder with the flap to allow direct viewing open, notice also the magnifier to aid focusing.

[attachmentid=6046]

At this time they still used the original `KW` logo...

[attachmentid=6048]

And cameras from East Germany sold in America still had to have this stamped on the body...

[attachmentid=6047]

`Germany USSR Occupied`

One final interesting thing about Kamera-Werkstatten, Rudolph Lea in his book ` The Register of 35mm Single Lens Reflex Cameras` states that.. " In 1938 (Benno) Thorsch, the surving original owner, had to leave Germany and sold the company to U.S. citizen Charles A.Noble who after relocating the firm to the Dresden suburb of Neidersedlitz ran the firm throughout the war"


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Next up...

*Praktica IVF with Carl Zeiss Tessar F2.8/50mm, Kamera-und Kinowerke Dresden @1962*

[attachmentid=6049]

It had a rather neat base mounted winding lever....

[attachmentid=6050]

BTW Jase, no sarky comments about IVF


----------



## mach 0.0013137

One Stan may be familiar with....

*Praktica Nova PL 1B with Meyer Gorlitz Optic Domiplan F2.8 50mm, VEB Pentacon Kamera-und Kinowerke Dresden c1965, *

plus MGO Lydith F3.5.30mm & Carl Zeiss Jena S F2.8/135mm

[attachmentid=6051]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Last of my M42`s from the GDR...

*Praktica L with Pentacon F1.8/50mm, Kombinat VEB Pentacon Dresden c1969*

[attachmentid=6052]

BTW you`ll no doubt have noticed how the company`s name kept changing over the years of course not something we a used to in this country


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Some more M42 mount cameras...

*Yashica Penta J with Auto Yashinon F2/5cm @1962*

[attachmentid=6054]

The Yashica Company, originally named Yashima Kogaku Kogyo, produced their first camera a TLR (twin lens reflex) called the Yashimaflex in 1953. In 1958 they bought the bankrupt Nicca Camera Co. (who made the Nicca Leica copy I own shown below) and used it`s experience to develop their first 35mm SLR.

In 1975 they combined with Carl Zeiss of West Germany (with input from Porsche) to produce the modern Contax range of SLRs.

*Nicca IIIs circa1954, fitted with a Nikkor SC F1.4/5cm*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Something unusual now









*Ricoh TLS 401 with Auto Rikenon F1.7/50mm*

[attachmentid=6055]

The camera has the facility to switch from the normal rear eye level finder to one mounted on the top via the knob on the side of the prism, this can be useful for photographing low level subjects









In addition the meter can be switched to allow `Average` or `Spot` readings to be taken, very useful









BTW they also made watches of which I have two


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*Chinonflex TTL with Auto Reflex F1.4/55mm c1967*

[attachmentid=6056]

This very heavy camera is all but identical to the 1967 Ricoh Singlex TLS, I can only presume Ricoh made it for Chinon.










(photo nicked from the net)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*Chinon CM-3 with Auto Chinon F1.4/55mm c1979*

[attachmentid=6057]

I`ve a special foundness for the CM-3 as although one wasn`t my 1st or even 2nd proper camera it was (at the time) my first modern camera


----------



## pg tips

I've still got a rather battered CP7-M Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> I've still got a rather battered CP7-M Mac


AKA Revue AC5 Digital, nothing to do with actual digital









Anyway here`s the last `42` I`m posting, a camera familiar to anyone who took up photography in the `70`s & `80`s










*Zenit-E`Moskva-80` With Helios-44 F2/58mm c1978*

[attachmentid=6058]


----------



## pg tips

I loved that camera. programme modes were quite expensive at the time and I bought the chinnon used but very cheap. My dad who was canon mad at the time couldn't believe how good it was for the money.

Weren't Chinon a Dixon's brand?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> I loved that camera. programme modes were quite expensive at the time and I bought the chinnon used but very cheap. My dad who was canon mad at the time couldn't believe how good it was for the money.
> 
> Weren't Chinon a Dixon's brand?


They were sold in the UK through Dixons but the company dates back to 1948 at first making parts for other camera manufacturers but eventually starting production of complete cameras under the Chinon name plus a variety of other names of importers around the world,


----------



## pg tips

I had a Zenith E just like that but without the moscow olympic logo, I think mine was much earlier,

my 1st slr given to me by good old dad, when he went to canon

has a 12xp much later which I sold a while ago on ebay, search the sales forum and it's on there somewhere.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> I had a Zenith E just like that but without the moscow olympic logo, I think mine was much earlier,
> 
> my 1st slr given to me by good old dad, when he went to canon
> 
> has a 12xp much later which I sold a while ago on ebay, search the sales forum and it's on there somewhere.


I`ve got 8 Zenit`s including one that`s a huge great monster of a thing with an enormous big lens


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Just remembered I meant to post this `42









*Edixa-Flex with Steinheil Cassar F2.8/50mm,*

Made by Wirgin Kamerawerk, Wiesbaden West Germany 1958

[attachmentid=6059]


----------



## chris l

Fed & Kama


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Nice photo Chris, a Fed 1G circa 1953-55, serial number should be between 400,000 to around 800.000


----------



## chris l

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice photo Chris, a Fed 1G circa 1953-55, serial number should be between 400,000 to around 800.000


640573


----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris l said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice photo Chris, a Fed 1G circa 1953-55, serial number should be between 400,000 to around 800.000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 640573
Click to expand...

This information brought to you curtesy of `The Authentic Guide to Russian & Soviet Cameras` by Jean Loup Princelle


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Now for some roll film cameras









*Rollieflex Automat @1941*

[attachmentid=6071]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

From the former Czechoslovakia...

*Flexaret Standard c1964, Meopta Prague*

[attachmentid=6072]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

From Japan...

*Yashica-24 c1960`s*

[attachmentid=6073]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Last one.

*Yashica-44A, c1960*

[attachmentid=6074]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Still on roll film cameras but something very unusual & rarely seen....

*Ensign Multex Model O with Carl Zeiss F2.8/5cm, *

made by Houghtons (Holborn) Ltd 1937/38

[attachmentid=6078]

The camera feels well made and solid, has a focal plane 1/2 -500 th sec shutter, coupled rangefinder with seperate viewfinder and takes 127 film for 14 exposures, unforunately it doesn`t work, the shutter is jammed


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Top view...

[attachmentid=6080]


----------



## chris l

The light is good today, so a few more of mine...

Another FED1, not yet as clean as the other...



An unusual Russian with no rangefinder and with the Jupiter 26; few of these were made...



Then my current 35mm love,



An lastly the latest car boot find; the seller had three of various ages, I bought them all!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Another Fed 1f I see, interesting to see a Zarya/Industar-26, as you say few were made, only 141,228









I used to have A Voigtlander Beesa L with !5mm & 25MM lenses very cool









Keep those photo`s coming









Here`s another Fed, it is like new, complete with the original box & papers, the camera & case look like they`ve never been used.

*Fed 2d with Industar-26 F2.8/52mm c1958-63 *

[attachmentid=6086]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Not often seen but very nice....

*Zorki-6 with Industar-50 F3.5/50mm, c1959-66*

[attachmentid=6088]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Another early Zorki...

*Zorki 2C withIndustar-22 F3.5/5cm c1955-60*

[attachmentid=6089]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

A very unusual Zenit now, using a leaf shutter this camera was inspired by the Zeiss Contaflex, Kodak Retina and Voigtlander Bessamatic

It is a lot larger then the `E` range, there were 3 cameras in the range; the 4, 5 & 6, the most interesting is the 5 which in 1964 became was the first 35mm SLR camera in the world to have a built-in battery powered film advance 15 years before the Japanese firm Konica brought out the FS-1 with the same facility.

*Zenit-6 with Rubin-1TS F2.8/37/80mm c1964-68 (8,930 produced)*

[attachmentid=6092]

The Rubin, which as you can see is a massive, heavy lens, was a copy of the Voigtlander `Zoomar`F2.836-82mm lens the first zoom lens for any SLR.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Another view showing the Rubin`s huge lens hood









[attachmentid=6093]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

The pentaprism was interchangeable with a waistlever finder also shown here with the cameras standard lens.

*Zenit-6 with Vega-3 F2.8/50mm c1964-68*

[attachmentid=6095]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Another unusual camera from Krasnogorsk....

*Horizont with OF-28P F2.8/28mm c1967-73*

[attachmentid=6096]

A panoramic camera, the knob on the left winds the film & shutter as well as the revolving lens turret, when the shutter button is pressed the turret scans from left to right.

The aperture is adjustable from F2.8-16 and the shutter runs from 1/30th-1/250th of a second.

The camera isn`t actually mine, I borrowed it off a the drummer in my then lodger`s band (called `This Little Piggy Had A Chainsaw`







) about 11 years ago but the band split up and unfortunately I lost contact with it`s owner

Mind you he knew where I lived and didn`t make any attempt to contact me


----------



## mach 0.0013137

A couple of big `uns now.....

*Pentacon Six TL with CZJ Biometer F2.8/80mm c1980`s*

[attachmentid=6097]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

The Pentacon`s Ukrainian cousin....

*Kiev-60TTL with Volna-3  F2.8/80mm c1984-1992*

[attachmentid=6098]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Now for some bakelite....

*Kodak Baby Brownie c1934-41*

[attachmentid=6099]

My Father used to own one of these which he bought in the late 1930`s.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

a Box Brownie....

* Kodak Brownie Six-20 Model E, c1953-57*

[attachmentid=6100]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve shown this one before (with the Services `Despatch Rider`) but not from this angle.....

*Kodak Bullet c1936-42*

[attachmentid=6101]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Shown here with the lens screwed in and the finder frame folded down for easy pocketability









[attachmentid=6102]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

A classic American 35mm rangefinder made 1939-1966!!









*Argus C3 aka (for some reason








) `The Brick`c1939*

[attachmentid=6103]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Look familiar?









*Kodak Instamatic 400 1963-66*

[attachmentid=6104]


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Here`s my smallest camera....

*Mycro IIIA with Mycro UNA F4.5/20mm c1950.*

Made by the Mycro Camera Co.Ltd, Japan.

[attachmentid=6105]

[attachmentid=6106]

This tiny camera, of which many similar ones were made in the `50`s collectively called `Hit` cameras, has a three speed shutter and was owned by my Mother.

I remember the last time she used it (with the undeveloped film shown here) was in the early `60`s when the Queen Mother was driven past my school.


----------



## pg tips

you've just got to see if you can get that film developed Mac!

A friend of mine has one of those tiny "spy" cameras, can't remember what it's called now, it's about the size of a box of matches cut in half along the length.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> you've just got to see if you can get that film developed Mac!


Unfortunately not it`s really viable, even if I could find someone who could do it, which would probably be very expensive, the main problem is that the film is about 43 years old and hasn`t been kept in `ideal` conditions so I doubt any photographs would actually come out











> A friend of mine has one of those tiny "spy" cameras, can't remember what it's called now, it's about the size of a box of matches cut in half along the length.


Is it a Minox A?


















(Photo nicked from Ebay)

I used to have one, an amazing example of precision miniature engineering


----------



## pg tips

That's the one a Minox, he has a kit which had a tiny tripod and other bits and bobs.


----------



## chris l

pg tips said:


> That's the one a Minox, he has a kit which had a tiny tripod and other bits and bobs.


Do the little 50's Japanese cameras use 16mm film, like the Minox?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris l said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one a Minox, he has a kit which had a tiny tripod and other bits and bobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the little 50's Japanese cameras use 16mm film, like the Minox?
Click to expand...

Apparently it`s actually 17.5mm wide.

BTW I also have this 16mm...

*Minolta-16 Model-II c1960-66*

[attachmentid=6108]

[attachmentid=6109]


----------



## makky

One of my very few old cameras -

Canon G-III QL (QuickLoad)










Canon made over a million of these during the 1970s. They were adopted by many press photographers as backup cameras. The mechanical shutter, fast f1.7 lens and very solid build made it a favourite. Canon made a much rarer black finish version as well.

The greatest feature is it's film loading -










When you open the back, an extra film guide plate pops up. This is beautifully over-engineered from stainless steel with extra pressure rollers. The take-up spool has some sprung metal extensions with rubber pads to grip the film. The film is simply pulled across to a mark, the back is closed, and you wind on. It loads first time, every time!

I'd intended to use this camera a lot. Unfortunately the lens quality isn't great. Wide open the image is very soft. Stopped down to f8 it's usable, but nowhere near as good as your average standard SLR lens from the same period. Maybe it's just my example but I wasn't impressed.

One for the display case.


----------



## chris l

A former colleague of mine.... (we worked togetherfor a long time)...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Class camera Chris


----------



## chris l

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Class camera Chris


Thanks Mac; I was never a fan of Japanese glass, but could never find/afford a Rollei Wide when I needed one, so this 220 with the 65mm's did the job... I did/do like the long bellows with the extension exposure scale; when working I could never remember the formula for exposure for near life size/macro pictures - with the 220, or the 330's, you didn't need to!

Like me, and every other Mamiya TLR I ever used, it's now flaking a little around the edges.


----------



## mat

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A couple of big `uns now.....
> 
> *Pentacon Six TL with CZJ Biometer F2.8/80mm c1980`s*
> 
> [attachmentid=6097]


Snap!


















My little family of old cameras. From left to right:

Pentacon Six TL (newer version) with Carl Zeiss 80mm Lens

Canon AE-1 with Vivitar 75-205mm f3.8 lens

Canon EF with Canon 50mm S.S.C. lens

The other lenses are just 28mm and 50mm Canons and Tokinas.

Cheers,

Mat


----------



## mat

Just got my first 120 roll from the Pentacon six developed... I thought this photo turned out quite well considering that it was slide film and I have no metering

Click me.










mat


----------



## chris l

mat said:


> Just got my first 120 roll from the Pentacon six developed... I thought this photo turned out quite well considering that it was slide film and I have no metering
> 
> Click me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mat


Nice camera - is it one of the Dutch ones? I like the WLF, always have preferred them - must be my Rolleiflex training.

I have a Biometer 80mm which I use on my Kievs - you can't beat German glass, IMHO.


----------



## mat

chris l said:


> Nice camera - is it one of the Dutch ones? I like the WLF, always have preferred them - must be my Rolleiflex training.
> 
> I have a Biometer 80mm which I use on my Kievs - you can't beat German glass, IMHO.


 I think its East German, I guess about 1980. The WLF is quite tricky to use at first, move the camera one way and the picture moves the other!
















I'd like a 120mm Zeiss lens for it, but I heard that they go for the about same amount as I got the whole camera for.

Cheers,

mat


----------

